# Driving Test - I'm scared!



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I've had my learner's license for almost 2 years and am going to make an appointment soon to take my driving test. I need to phone and find out the cost and when I can go. I have done small town driving and am familiar with that type of stuff. Just this last week I've been learning to parallel park. I have to get more comfortable with that before I take the test though. I've been told my angle parking is perfect. 

I'm scared though! I haven't taken Drivers Ed and I'm hoping there aren't things in there they teach that I haven't learned. I've heard they are harder on you if you haven't taken it too. My biggest concern I think though is that I'm going to get nervous and maybe do something stupid that I would never usually do. Just out of nervousness or forgetting. Like a signal light for instance.

Has anyone on here recently taken the Driver's test? I live in Alberta if that helps any. The woman that does the testing has a reputation for passing you if she likes you and not if she doesn't. Obviously she'd have to have other reasons, but it still makes me nervous. 

I dunno, I guess I do need to just go and at least take it, I just really don't want to fail. I can't really afford it and I'm going to feel kinda stupid if I do!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know about Alberta, but where I live you can actually make a lot of little mistakes and still pass.

Some things are an automatic fail, though. Like hitting a curb or not checking your blind spot when changing lanes.

Don't worry about being nervous. I guarantee you the instructors have seen plenty of nervous kids and it's just a part of their daily routine. :lol:


Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree, I don't think there is a single person who _isn't_ nervous when going to take the driver's test. They don't expect you to be perfect, small mistakes are acceptable. You'll do just fine, especially if you've been driving for 2 years . Just remember to check your blind spots, put on your seatbelt, and obey the road signs.

Just take a few deep breaths, you'll be fine .


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks! I guess I should just take it! I just learned the parallel parking though and sometimes it is perfect and sometimes I hit the curb. Got to get that better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

We don't have to do parallel parking here anymore. Now we do 3-point-turns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Which are those?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

This link may not work since I'm on my phone, but I'll try.

YouTube - How to perform a 3-point turn

If not you can just search "three point turn" on Youtube.

It's pretty easy. The only confusing part is the blinkers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome thank-you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

JUST went through this with my daughter...and she only had a years worth of driving... just kept instilling some mega point's
1. always adjust your mirror's..
2. use your blinker
3. make sure you are aware of your blind spot's
4. USE your mirror's when driving with Instuctor
5. Brake evenly..as well as excelarate evenly
6. YIELD to aggessive driver's... let them go around you...
7. Relax ! and breath...and God forbid..don't turn on the radio... 

These were the main issue's... and when she rec'd her Cert. the Instuctor told me she was 3 yrs a head of most kid's her age 16.

Good Luck...you'll do just great !


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It is intimidating - just breathe and relax. You can do this!!!!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I live in BC, so assumably our tests are quite similar. I failed my "N" test three times.

What I realized later on, when I finally passed is that I really was NOT ready to be driving on my own. Are you comfortable driving on a day to day basis? Can you hold a conversation while driving without feeling nervous about what's going on on the road?

I don't mean to scare you or anything, and I hope you do pass. Just remember that if you fail it is not a big deal - just means you need to log more hours on the road and get more comfortable with driving - it should be second nature, you shouldn't have to actively _think_ about what you are doing while you are driving. Not saying you shouldn't pay attention of course!

After having my "N" for the mandatory two years I took my full license test and passed with 100% accuracy.

Good luck!! I know how nerve wracking it can be!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank-you all so much! I really appreciate all the information and advice! I will phone and find out the cost and then probably set up an appointment. I really hope I pass - but if not I will just work real hard on the things I failed on.

Carleen - yes, I do feel comfortable driving, and can carry on a conversation well. However I still do get nervous in towns I'm not used to though as there is more going on of course. If I don't pass then at least I'll know what I need to work on.
Do you mind saying what the hardest things were for you on the test when you failed? It would just give me more of an idea of what to work on before the test.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I also failed getting on my road test twice. _

_Basically, I didn't look around enough. Over exaggerate checking your blind spots, and all 3 mirrors, every 5 seconds. And honestly, every 5 seconds, check them in the routine you were taught._

_Look at any upcoming corners to make sure a car isn't going to accidentally miss the stop sign. When a railway crossing comes up, make sure to check both sides BEFORE you reach it._

_Practice backing into lots of parking spots. Go to a mall parking lot, and back into several empty ones. Then one on your right side, then one on your left side. Eventually, a car on both sides._

_If you are on a road that has 2 lanes one direction, stay in the right hand lane, unless you have a turn coming up. When you change lanes, let the turn signal click at least 3 times before you move over, and keep it clicking until you are completely in the new lane._


_To the person who said that you don't do parallel parking anymore, but do 3-point turns...how are they even related? Did they take parallel parking out of the test, and replaced it with 3PTs? _


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Like other people have said, you can make quite a few mistakes and still pass. Shoot, the instructor wrote "Could cause potential danger" on my parallel parking part :lol: And I still passed! 

The most important thing to remember is to stay relaxed and just pretend like you are driving with one of your parents. I think the reason those drive instructors look so mean is because they have to sit in the car with people freaking out all day long.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Dressage10135 said:


> the instructor wrote "Could cause potential danger" on my parallel parking part


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Some one told me a great tip before i went for my test (all those many years ago), Make sure the person who goes with you puts their seat belt on too. They will flunk you if they dont have it on and you didnt check. You wont even make it out of the parking lot!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

That is a great tip to remember about the seatbelt! I always heard that if you hit the curb while parallel parking you fail. Is this true of all parking? Also, do you need to use the handbrake for all parking or just on hills?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I can't say for sure about hitting the curb for parking. But I wouldn't be surprised if they failed you. You should know where your car is and if it is close to the curb or not.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I am pretty sure that if you hit the curb and _correct_ it and then park correctly you will not fail automatically.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> Some one told me a great tip before i went for my test (all those many years ago), Make sure the person who goes with you puts their seat belt on too. They will flunk you if they dont have it on and you didnt check. You wont even make it out of the parking lot!


They shouldn't be allowed to do that. I know in Nova Scotia, on the actual drivers test it states that the examiners will not trick you or ask you to do anything illegal. Basically, them getting in and not putting on their seatbelt is kind of tricking someone in my opinion. People are so nervous, I bet the majority would never pick up on that during a test but would in the real world. 

Some tips I don't recall people saying:

1. Keep both hands on the steering wheel at ALL times.

2. Maintain A LOT of distance between the car in front of you. I stayed back where Young Drivers taught me and the examiner kept telling me to go back even further... 

3. Come to a complete stop and wait a few seconds, then pull away after looking in all relevant directions.

4. Know the road hand signs. Like left, right, stop. At least where I live, they do sometimes ask you that at the start of a test.

Good luck, and don't feel bad if you fail. When I failed my first test I was horrified but found out most of my friends also failed, sometimes more than once!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Equus_girl said:


> That is a great tip to remember about the seatbelt! I always heard that if you hit the curb while parallel parking you fail. Is this true of all parking? Also, do you need to use the handbrake for all parking or just on hills?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, always use your hand brake!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I have an appointment for next Friday so we'll see how that goes! I'm half nervous and scared and half just wanting it to hurry up and get here so I can get it over with! This coming week I'm going to work more on my parallel parking so I'm as ready as I can be for the test. And then, if I perish, I perish! lol!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I bet that everyone is nervous in that situation. If it makes you feel a little better, I'm one of the greatest worrywart in the world and passed in the 1st time.



Carleen said:


> I live in BC, so assumably our tests are quite similar. I failed my "N" test three times.
> 
> What I realized later on, when I finally passed is that I really was NOT ready to be driving on my own. Are you comfortable driving on a day to day basis? Can you hold a conversation while driving without feeling nervous about what's going on on the road?
> 
> ...


Actually, what I've thought is that your actual learning happens still a lot after the test :wink:. It's more like the required minimum so they know that you know basics. For example I've come a long way from the point when I passed my test and whole the thing has turned more automatic for me along hundred of kilometers.

It's also good to know what you don't know. For example I think that for a fledgling driver who doesn't have that much experience under their belt, it isn't that important to hold discussion when driving but know that they isn't very able for that yet :wink:.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine .


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh for sure I have become a better driver since passing my test; however the difference between now and when I first passed is no where near as much of a stretch as the difference between when I failed and when I passed. 

I am not sure about in Alberta (though I am sure it is similar), but in BC the test is extremely difficult - they want you to be a very comfortable and defensive driver before allowing you to drive on your own (hence me failing three times!)


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, tomorrow I'm going to do more parallel parking with my mom. That wasn't going so well on Friday. Ugh! I just don't want to mess it up on the test 'cus I'm nervous. I just need to relax I guess and try to stop worrying so much. I can always take it again if I find out I'm not ready for it and don't pass. Actually I almost wish it were sooner just so I can get it over with, I just can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, test is in two days! Eek! I've been doing lots of practicing and we went into the town where I'm going to take my test and drove around. Mom said I'm doing real good. I'm still having some trouble with the parallel parking though which is so annoying! I hope I'll be ok for it on the test. 

I have a real dumb question! When you are backing out of an angle parking and are going to be turning left do you signal right? Or do you signal to the right because you are turning the back wheels to the right? I'm just a little confused and would like to know what you do. Thanks!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I am not sure what you mean?

On our tests we never have to back _out_ of a parking stall - you always back in.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I just mean when angle parking and then you back out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't use a signal when backing out... :-|

I don't _think_ you have to, but maybe call driver's services and ask just to be sure?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Do they actually test you on parallel parking in Alberta? I know in Nova Scotia they teach it in Young Drivers, even have a spot for it on the drivers test but they technically did away with it years ago. Thankfully, lol!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a bit confused on that signalling thing! I think I will give a call and find out. Of course I signal to come out of parallel parking, but I don't know about the angle parking. 

I think that parallel parking is on the list - I hope not, but I think so! I think I'm most nervous about that as it still isn't going that great.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Parallel parking is definitely on the list here! Something everyone stresses over. Just remember, you are allowed to fix it if it isn't going the way you want it to!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't live in Canada, live/took my test in PA. But my instructor taught me parallel parking and thankfully that wasn't on the test, but they still like to teach it to you. Another place I was going to go to makes you parallel park as part of the test but they do it in a parking lot before the driving portion.

My test was at 8:30 AM and I was so tired and soooo nervous. Like I woke up and was so close to asking my mom to call and cancel. I'm glad I didn't, because I passed with only making one mistake - I didn't use my left turn signal pulling out of part of the parking lot, hehe...:lol: But other than that it was pretty easy. Just relax, take deep breaths, and be careful with your speed limits. If I went even one mph over the speed limit (i.e. 36 in a 35) I had a quick chance to correct myself, otherwise I get an automatic fail. But I made sure to stay at least 2 mph under the speed limit. Also, be aware of crosswalks, where I took it, they fail you automatically if you go right over one without stopping and looking both ways. Regardless, it was actually the easiest test I've ever taken. Only took me like 5 minutes to do and when I passed I was so relieved.

I think you'll do great, you seem to have a lot of practice down, and I was so afraid that because of my nerves I would fail because I did something stupid I wouldn't normally otherwise do if I was in the car with one of my parents.

Good luck tomorrow! Sorry for continuously rambling!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I know someone already said this, but definitely keep both hands ont he steering wheel unless he tells you to "turn on the radio" (act like you're going to turn on the radio but don't actually do it).


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank-you! I'm hoping my nerves don't get the better of me tomorrow! I'll do my very best though, and I guess that is all I can do. I'll update you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow! Make sure you let us know what happens.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I failed. :-(  The woman took me around for 25 minutes in this tiny town and I think I must have gone on every street possible! She had to admit I pulled out of parking perfectly, did my stops great (only one minor on being too hesitant on one stop) and I got a minor for not looking enough at the railroad tracks. I also forgot to turn my wheels to the left on the hill. I forgot it I think because I thought it would be angle or something and it was parallel so that confused me. I did however remember the handbrake and everything else. That would have been about 25 points and you are allowed 75 to pass.

I did the parallel parking absolutely perfect - she even had to admit that.

She then told me that I did not shoulder check to the right when turning right - :? - I wasn't taught that, but I will have to remember that. What she really dinged me on was that I did not turn into my first available lane. Ummmm.... what!!??? In this little town there are not 4 lane roads! If I were to do what she was saying I would have to be driving where people were parallel parked along the road. :shock::shock: I was driving where everyone else in town was - it is a two lane road for goodness sakes! She completely failed me by racking up those points on those right turns.

She made me do at least 6-8 right turns and made sure to ding me each time for not turning "into my available lane". 

I was just horrified - I didn't really know what to say! It wasn't even making any sense. After, my mom looked at the sheet and she said I should have easily passed. She had me take her on those streets and show me what I did, and she was real confused what I did wrong. She thinks the woman was out to fail me. The three other people that have taken the test there said their's was about 10 minutes. Well, mine was 25 min. and it is such a tiny town she had me go on almost every street! I personally got the feeling that she was out to fail me. She however could not find one thing to auto fail me on so she had to rack up the points on those turns I guess. I think part of the problem is I haven't taken Driver's Ed so she kinda held that against me.

My mom had to drive me home I was crying so much, but I guess I tried my best and I'm just going to have to take it again. Sorry for the rant - I'm kinda still upset!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

...First available lane on a two lane...That's odd. You only have access to one lane.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sorry. My driving test was so basic. I took it a year and a half ago in the pouring rain. It sucked. But for me we first had to do the maneuverability test. After I pass that I only had to do a big square around the town..I basically only drove for about 7 minutes and passed..No wonder why there are so many bad drivers where I live :/


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sorry.

But you'll pass the next time, right?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I'm going to do EVERYTHING I can to pass next time! My mom called her and talked to her about it and asked her to totally explain it to her. She said that because the road was wide enough to be possibly a 4 lane - :? - that I should have turned sharper and drove in the "first lane". Problem is that the "first lane" is where tons of cars are all lined up parked!!!! That is where people PARK not a lane! My Uncle said when he got dinged on his test he turned into the second lane instead of the first because the first was blocked by a 2 foot snow bank. They still dinged him!!!! :shock::evil: I mean - really!

Mom then asked her to show her where that is in the book. She said, "well, they really don't explain it well in there". So Mom asked her how I (who didn't take Driver's Ed) was supposed to know!!! She said she has talked about updating the handbook to her superiors and they haven't in the 24 years she's been there. So Mom is going to call and tell them they need to be updating their handbook or people should not be failed for it!

The woman told Mom thought that she thinks I'm an awesome driver and she felt safe the entire time and my parallel park was great. So I guess she's maybe just doing her job and following some really weird rules!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd contact foremen of that woman. For me it sounds very odd that she can fail you because of something that isn't offical(?) nor published in your study material, just because she thinks it that way. If I got that right..?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

We are going higher with this. She claims it is the law - but really, first I've heard of it! And I read that driver's book from cover to cover 10+ times over the two years I've been driving. She herself said I'm a very safe driver but she dinged me on that "lane changing" where it really is a parking lane. Well, I guess we'll see. Not much I can do probably but take it again.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Non of this makes any sense! What streets and city? Maybe they are on Google Street View and we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Just Google Thorsby, Alberta and basically any street (except the one way streets) are supposedly that way. It is just a tiny town - I'm really confused. I really don't get why you should be driving where people park!!! A lot have homes along there and that is where they park. To be weaving in and out of lanes seems really weird!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome, the town has Google Street View:

Thorsby, Alberta - Google Maps

Take that street for example, it's wide enough that it could be 2 lane traffic going each direction... but it's lacking any markings to indicate such. I checked other random streets in the town and same thing, I can't really see what they are talking about not being in the closest lane... what a load of bull**** if you ask me!

I hate when people always say "the lady had it out for me, that's why I failed..." but in this case, it seems very possible, lol. What a horrible person. I've also had bad luck at the Registry of Motor Vehicles, I'm convinced they get off making peoples life's difficult knowing you have no say in the outcome if it doesn't go in your favour.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

The other things she docked me for that I mentioned were certainly fair! Not looking enough at the railroad, hesitancy at the one 4 way stop - that made sense. And I do need to remember to shoulder check to the right. I certainly wouldn't say "she was just out to fail me" for that. But even my mom is real annoyed about this other thing. It does not even make sense that you would drive where tons of vehicles are always parked. And believe me, a lot park along the streets there. I will almost have to be weaving back and forth between lanes, shoulder checking and signaling. And yes, there are no signs saying that it could be 2 lane. I just don't see how that is a fail worth "offense". Eek! I sure hope I manage to pass the next time!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

The best thing about failing is that now you know what to expect next time.

If they way it works in Alberta is the same as in BC, keep in mind that they are only allowed to pass a certain number of people per month. Perhaps they were coming close to their quota and therefore were being more tough on you? The second time I failed the guy told me, "You are ready for your license, you just need more practice." :-|

But what can you do aside from try again? You can't get a license by fighting with them - everyone has to take the same test. So I just ignored it and got my license a week later with no faults.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! That is weird that he would say you were ready, but needed to practice more! Yikes! Well, I'll have to plan my next test for September when they aren't nearing their quota! That is good to know - I never knew that. 

We aren't really planning on fighting - but the examiner herself said that the book is not clear at all on those lanes on the streets. So, we are just saying, that since not everyone takes Driver's Ed, it should be made very clear in the book, so that students can read it and pass, rather than spending a lot of money and still failing for something they had not had the opportunity to learn. If I had known, I would have practiced that and probably passed just fine.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

How long do you have to wait before you can take a re-test?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Actually you can take it the next day. But I'm going to practice doing those right hand turns into the parking lane for at least a few days and book another test. I think they are booked up until September here so I won't get in until then.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Checking over your right shoulder is to look for bicyclists, so you don't run them over when turning. 

At 4 way stops, if someone stops the same time as you, you are supposed to yeild to the person on the right. 

I don't understand how you failed. Its a two lane street. You could drive next to the line, beside the curb, or in the middle, and it shouldn't matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> Checking over your right shoulder is to look for bicyclists, so you don't run them over when turning.
> 
> At 4 way stops, if someone stops the same time as you, you are supposed to yeild to the person on the right.
> 
> ...


That does make sense about checking over my right shoulder. I guess I just was never taught that. I will sure do that in the future.

I knew about if we both stop at the same time I yield to the person on the right. However I stopped first and the other car was far away. So she marked it down as a hesitancy. Which is fair - within seconds I realized I could have gone right away and quickly corrected that. However that only docked me 5 points. You are allowed 75 before you fail.

What I feel is totally unfair is that two lane street!! There were tons of cars parked there - why on earth would I go and turn into another car??! :shock: It just does not make sense. I'm going to be phoning the other people that took the test from her and see if they had to do that. One of the people I know failed because she rolled through stop signs. That makes sense to fail for that - its a rule and CLEARLY explained in the book - this other is not!

I think they are probably just having to fail so many people a month and maybe they even make up things as they go. Ugh! Kinda frustrating. I'm not sure I want to take it from her again - but I do know the town well, so I dunno! The other place I could take it, I'm not familiar with, so that may not be so good.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_So once you have come to your full, complete stop, count 3 seconds. Those three seconds give you enough time to look left, right, left (or right, left, right)...and then proceed._

_I can kind of see what she was saying actually, but in another way I can't. Technically, you ARE supposed to travel down roads in the right lane, and if it was a 4 lane road, you turn into the lane closest too you. Maybe since the roads are so wide, you should have turned closer to the curb, then to the dividing line._


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yah, it is just so confusing! I would think she could have said that we were going to act like this road was a 4 lane road. Oh well, what can you do?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

My mom talked to one of the examiner's superiors today. She just asked for some clarification on this whole 4 lane road thing. He said that any road (in Canada) is a 4 lane road. :shock::shock: It doesn't matter if there is angle parking, parallel etc. you still have to drive over there (provided there aren't cars directly in your path of course!) On a one way street you drive over all the parallel parking lines. :shock: I was shocked! If it is such a dangerous maneuver in town to turn over where everyone drives, why would it be acceptable to do so if there were cars right by the curb? I dunno!

He even said that if you go to the police station and ask them, they will tell you that no one (including them) ever drive the way he is saying to on the test, but it is still law on the test. Ummm... ok, whatever!

I just hope I can practice this up in the time before my next test. I am really still scratching my head over how any road no matter how small is a 4 lane road! 

What my mom also said is it should be made clearer in the handbook that this applies to all roads, even in town, and you drive over angle and parallel parking lines. How would I know this if I didn't take driver's ed? He kinda snapped back that "mom should have done me a favor and put me in driver's ed." No I don't think so! The lady herself said she felt perfectly safe with me and I'm an awesome driver. She said she suspected I had not taken driver's ed because I was so comfortable with driving and such a good driver. She said a lot of people who take driver's ed, don't get much experience and so even though they know the rules they aren't very comfortable with the car and driving.

If it was clearly explained in the handbook I would have practiced that way and passed just fine.

I don't know. This is getting stranger all the time! :lol:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

That blows my mind! I really can't see that being law here, it seems so backwards!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow! :shock: That sounds very odd.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Doing burnouts and drifting!


----------

